# New Pygmy Hedgehog



## sproule17 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi There, I've recently got an 8 week old chocolate hoglet and am looking for some help regarding her care!

I have baught the Duna plastic cage but I really think it's to small for her, what do yous think?

also the hedgehog seems very timid, puffing loudly and even growling last night, I left her in the cage 24 hours before trying to handle her, she seems fine at night as the food disapears and the cage is re-aranged, but I cant really get her to excerice when I wake her cause shes so scared, I wake her around 6.30 pm and this is my 4th day with her.

Also is a shelf an ok place for her to be, do you think the light from my TV could stress her?

Thanks!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

What you can do is put a shirt in the cage with you smell on it.....And let her slowly warm up to you. You will also probalby post a picture of the cage or carrier that you think is to small. other then that you should look in genral question for more help. This happens to almost everyone. I can usure you. She will warm up to you, Also put her in a blanket and cuddle with her while you are watching tv or on the computer.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Is this the cage?

http://www.everythingforpets.com/ferpla ... .dept.815/

What are the measurements of it? She needs a minimum of 2 square feet. If that is the cage it looks very similar to the zoo zone which is a cage that is often recommended by pet stores but is not very good. See this thread for a discussion of the zoo zone viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2731&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=zoo+zone

The best type of cage is just your basic deep plastic bottom wire top cage. They are also the most flexible in terms of heating in that you can use any type of heating system with them fairly easily.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you have a wheel in there for her?
Most of our hedgies get all the exercise they need by running on their wheels. We bring them out just for bonding time, rather than exercise time (unless you have an explorer, of course :lol: )

The TV light may just be enough to keep her from coming out at night, if you have the tv on all night. Just because the flashing lights from the tv may actually scare her, so yes, it might cause some stress. My boy doesn't come out if I have my tv on either, yet he doesn't mind my lap top light. :roll:


----------



## sproule17 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm finding her a little bit difficult to keep now, she sleeps all day unless I wake her and only eats her food when everyones sleeping. I fill up her bowl and she eats it all which I'm not sure if very healthy considering the amount of excercise she is getting, I realise I need to handle her everyday until she gets used to my scent etc, but it's very hard as she is constantly trying to squirm away after she comes out of her ball, when she squirms I have to end up putting her down as she will fall off (I need to pick her up with a towel), when i put her down she goes striaght to her bed and stays there for the rest of the night! 

I wasn't expecting her to jump through hoops or greet me as I walk up to her cage, but she knows it's me who feeds her, she doesnt mind my hand being in the cage as she always sniffs at it and occaisonaly walks on it as shes walking past to get back in her bed, but I can't pick her up without her doing that annoying puffing ball thing, and even when she comes out I get nowhere, I can't put her on the floor as she will try to hide away under something, if i put her on my bed it would be the pillows, if I put her on the floor it would be under the shelfs, I've tried blocking all the possible hide away places with DVD cases but she still looks and looks until she eventually finds, I really want to bond with her but I'm beggining to wonder why I've bothered, she was suppost to have a "beautiful nature" but all I'm getting so far is squirming away  


Do your hedgehogs go into a ball when you pick them up even after quite a while of having them? Please Help!!!


----------



## sproule17 (Oct 17, 2009)

(And by the way, my room is always warm, so it can't be to do with hibernation)


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes Hedghehogs are exactly like your little one, it does take a lot of patience to get to know them and to get them used to you. Were you expecting your hedgie to be like a hamster? They are a lot more work than hamsters and take alot of work with each of their personalities. Hamsters are pretty accepting of anything. 

They ball up to protect themselves so they do this when they're a bit uneasy, nervous etc about something. Just take your time with her and she will come round to you. Although she does sound like she likes you by the fact she comes and sniffs you.

Hedgies wont come out in the day as they are nocturnal, you want to be looking at getting her out about 9-10pm at night and she'll be more willing to come out and play, then again you could have a snuggler who is quite happy to just sit there on your lap whilst you watch tv/play on computer. 

And most hedgies wont eat in front of their owners or go on their wheel or anything


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You said you're worried that she isn't getting enough exercise...do you have a wheel for her? They need to have a wheel as hedgies run all night on their wheels.

You say the room is always warm..but do you have a thermometer to check the temp? what feels warm to you may be cold to hedgie.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Also since hedgehogs are nocturnal you might be taking her out too early. Some times they don't like to be woken up until 10 or 11 pm sometimes even later than that. In stead of blocking off hiding places why not get a proper small animal playpen. There are lots of threads on these boards about which ones are the best. You can do a search by using the search box in the upper right hand corner of the title banner at the top of the page. 

Your hedgehog sounds pretty friendly to me. Just curious. She may always ball when you pick her up at first but if she is coming out so quickly and squirming around she probably just wants to explore. Get her things she can crawl into and under like tubes, Kleenex boxes, cardboard egg cartons, plastic margarine containers etc. Sit on the floor with her in the playpen and she may climb onto your lap for a sleep when she is finished exploring.


----------

